
Can feminist philosophies of anger be justified? - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/philosophy-religion/martha-c-nussbaum-weakness-furies
======
kaazhan
What's this title ? Hacker news is not the right place for this kind of
passive-aggressive things

